# Regelmäßig unter der Woche Biken in den HaBe`s



## sunchild (2. April 2004)

Hallo Leute, ich bin seit Februar auch wieder im Lande. Erfreulicherweise werden die Tage ja wieder länger und so kann man Abends dann auch noch mal eine Runde mit dem Bike drehen. Letztes Jahr hatten wir glaube ich einen festen Tag in der Woche zum Biken in den HaBes. Ich würde mich freuen wenn so was dieses Jahr auch wieder zustande kommen würde, deshalb wollte ich mal die Suche nach einem passenden Tag und Zeit anregen.
Dann mal los  

Christian


----------



## DG2 (2. April 2004)

Könnte ich mir gut vorstellen.
Allerdings sitze ich bis 18:00 Uhr im Büro - könnte daher nicht vor 18:45 in den HaBe sein...

Wie schauts aus? Schliesslich bleibts demnächst ja länger hell    .
Am liebsten Di oder Do.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (3. April 2004)

DG2 schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings sitze ich bis 18:00 Uhr im Büro - könnte daher nicht vor 18:45 in den HaBe sein...


Schei$$ Job 
Da wirst Du wohl noch ein-zwei Monate warten müssem. Derzeit wird's ja gegen 20:00h dunkel, und für 'ne Stunde lohnt sich's m.E. nicht in die HaBes zu fahren.


			
				sunchild schrieb:
			
		

> Letztes Jahr hatten wir glaube ich einen festen Tag in der Woche zum Biken in den HaBes


Für die Racer  unter "uns" scheint sich ja der Mittwoch zu etablieren:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=107154
Vielleicht werde ich parallel dazu noch 'ne FR-Tour anbieten, so für "uns" Spaßbiker


----------



## two2one (3. April 2004)

also, harry wann du das erst meindst, dann wüde ich versuchen  ein tag in der woche fruher entlassen   zu werden, eine gemutliche abend tour wüde mich schön interssieren.
gruss,
nat


----------



## Rabbit (3. April 2004)

two2one schrieb:
			
		

> also, harry wann du das erst meindst...


Logisch war das mein ernst, daß mit der Tour!
Der  bezog sich auf die "Spaßbiker". Wir sind ja mindestens genau so ernst/hart, wie die Racer am Mittwoch 

Mir persönlich würde eigentlich der Mittwoch auch am besten passen. Allerdings hätte DG2 dann wohl keine Chance. Auch wäre mir persönlich derzeit 18:45h einfach noch zu spät. So lange hell ist es dann ja auch noch nicht. Außerdem schaffe ich's vor Ostern wohl nicht mehr.

@Nat: Ab wann hättest Du denn so Zeit. Wäre dir 17:30h möglich?


----------



## two2one (3. April 2004)

@Rabbit das muss ich alles noch mit dem chef klären, aber theoretisch schön.
Ich denke übernächste woche konnte klappen, ich sag dir mo. oder di. bescheid. der treffpunkt musste verleicht ehr Kutrift(Da ist auch ein schöne park platz) oder so sine weil ich brauch von mir aus schon ein paar minuten(also mind. 15) bist zum K. Hutte
Nat


----------



## Gerrit (4. April 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht werde ich parallel dazu noch 'ne FR-Tour anbieten, so für "uns" Spaßbiker



Jo, ich bin auch dabei! Wann geht's denn los?

cheers,
gerrit


----------



## sunchild (4. April 2004)

Ich finde die "Racer-Gruppe" ja interessant und wäre auch sofort dabei, da ich zur Zeit aber eine Diplomarbeit schreibe, ist die Zeit für Training (Rennen) dieses Jahr etwas knapp. Ich will deshalb einfach "just for fun" biken und nicht auf den Pulsmesser schauen. Wenn es passt, werde ich aber auch mal bei den "Racern" mitbiken um zu sehen was da so geht.
Mittwoch 17:30 Uhr hört sich gut an, man könnte ja die Woche nach Ostern mal anpeilen.
Was ist eigentlich mit Sanz, der wäre bestimmt doch auch dabei, oder ist der mittwochs am Start?


----------



## Rabbit (4. April 2004)

sunchild schrieb:
			
		

> *Mittwoch* 17:30 Uhr hört sich gut an, man könnte ja die Woche nach Ostern mal anpeilen.
> Was ist eigentlich mit Sanz, der wäre bestimmt doch auch dabei, oder ist der *mittwochs am Start?*


  Was hast Du denn geraucht?  

OK, peilen wir mal den Mittwoch nach Ostern an, 17:30h, Treffpunkt gebe ich noch bekannt!


----------



## Sil (4. April 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast Du denn geraucht?
> 
> OK, peilen wir mal den Mittwoch nach Ostern an, 17:30h, Treffpunkt gebe ich noch bekannt!



Lust auf einen zweiten termin? Montags oder freitags? Mittwochs kann ich nie :-(


----------



## sunchild (4. April 2004)

@Rabbit ich meinte ob Sanz bei den Racern mitwochs dabei ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bischi (5. April 2004)

17.30?!?    Könnte ich jetzt sogar schaffen...  so ganz unabhängig von HVV   

Btw:  Hat morgen jemand Lust und Zeit nachmittags ´ne Runde zu fahren?

Gruss
Bischi


----------



## ozei (5. April 2004)

Bischi schrieb:
			
		

> 17.30?!?    Könnte ich jetzt sogar schaffen...  so ganz unabhängig von HVV
> 
> Btw:  Hat morgen jemand Lust und Zeit nachmittags ´ne Runde zu fahren?
> 
> ...



Beides  wenns nicht schifft. Wann und wo? Stell doch sont mal ins LMB rein.


----------



## Bischi (5. April 2004)

hehe...  hatte ich vergessen...  ich gehör mit meinem schlachtschiff eher zu harrys "hauptsache ankommen" fraktion...   rasen is nix für mich   

wegen ´ner genauen zeit schreib ich heute abend nochmal...

gruss
stefke


----------



## STEF1 (5. April 2004)

Gute Idee, Harry, und wenn ihr den Termin dann, wenn es wieder länger hell ist, auf (frühstens) 18:00 Uhr legen würdet bin ich bestimmt wieder öfter dabei...STEFFI


----------



## Cerill (5. April 2004)

@Bischi: Bin morgen auch dabei. "hauptsache ankommen" hört sich gut an


----------



## Rabbit (5. April 2004)

STEF1 schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Idee, Harry, und wenn ihr den Termin dann, wenn es wieder länger hell ist, auf (frühstens) 18:00 Uhr legen würdet bin ich bestimmt wieder öfter dabei...STEFFI


Das können "wir" sicher gerne machen, aber vermutlich erst ab Mitte Mai. Mal schauen, wann dann die Sonne untergeht ...

Bis dann,  
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh_marc (5. April 2004)

Moin,

ich bin morgen mit meinem Hochschulsportkurs (es haben sich 3 Leute angemeldet *freu*) und den Ueberresten meiner Grippe im Wald. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja. Ich bin dann das hustende Etwas, das den Berg hochschiebt.

Gruss
Marc


----------



## Bischi (5. April 2004)

Hehe..

wann und wo startet Ihr denn?

Gruss
Bischi


----------



## bofh_marc (5. April 2004)

Bischi schrieb:
			
		

> wann und wo startet Ihr denn?



Um 17:00 Uhr ist Treffen an der TU. Mit kurz Vorstellen und so weiter sind wir wohl gegen 17:20 im Wald.


----------



## OBRADY (5. April 2004)

STEF1 schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Idee, Harry, und wenn ihr den Termin dann, wenn es wieder länger hell ist, auf (frühstens) 18:00 Uhr legen würdet bin ich bestimmt wieder öfter dabei...STEFFI




Steffi, Du sprichst mir aus der Seele

Gruß Anja


----------



## two2one (5. April 2004)

@Rabbit Nächst woche wird woll nicht klappen, wegen deinen verwandten   und so, aber danach seht gut aus, also Mit. die 21...17:30, deine lieblings parkplatz, oder kuhtrift oder so??  

@Bischi Danke für die verschiebung, habe so zu sager die thread verloren


----------



## Rabbit (5. April 2004)

two2one schrieb:
			
		

> ... also Mit. die 21...17:30, deine lieblings parkplatz, oder kuhtrift oder so??


Mein Lieblingsparkplatz ist schon OK, denke ich 
Auch für den Mittwoch nach Ostern!

Also: Mi. der 14.04.2004, Treffpunkt 17:30h oben am "Waldparkplatz" am Ehestorfer Weg!
Ich werde bei Gelegenheit noch'n LMB-Aufruf setzen!


----------



## Bischi (6. April 2004)

Moinsen,

hab gestern bis kurz vor 10 gearbeitet....  deswegen die antwort erst jetzt.     So wie das momentan schüttet, bin ich wohl nicht mehr dabei. Wir müssten auch schon am frühen nachmittag / mittags los, weil ich um 17.30 noch ´nen Wohnungsbesichtigungstermin habe.

Wie sieht das morgen bei Euch aus? Nachmittags? Wenn es NICHT regnet!   

Gruss
Stefke


----------



## ozei (6. April 2004)

Bischi schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen,
> Wie sieht das morgen bei Euch aus? Nachmittags? Wenn es NICHT regnet!


Laut Wetterbericht solls ja regnen und falls nicht fahre ich mit den "Racern"


----------



## Rabbit (13. April 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Also: Mi. der 14.04.2004, Treffpunkt 17:30h oben am "Waldparkplatz" am Ehestorfer Weg!
> Ich werde bei Gelegenheit noch'n LMB-Aufruf setzen!


Ich muß den Termin leider absagen. Das soll aber alle anderen Interessierten nicht abhalten trotzdem zu fahren!
Das Wetter soll ja freundlich werden


----------



## sunchild (13. April 2004)

Ich will morgen fahren, wer ist denn mit dabei? Wie sieht es denn mit Treffpunkt Kärtner Hütte bei euch aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeinerFD (13. April 2004)

ich bin morgen (Mittwoch 14.04.) an der Kärtner Hütte mit dabei. Das wird die "Einweihungsfahrt" für mein neues Rad. Also seid bitte lieb   

Heiner


----------



## Cerill (14. April 2004)

Wann wollt ihr denn heute fahren? HVV macht ja von 16-19h immer Probleme 
Sonst hätte ich auch Lust...


----------



## Rabbit (14. April 2004)

Cerill schrieb:
			
		

> Wann wollt ihr denn heute fahren? HVV macht ja von 16-19h immer Probleme
> Sonst hätte ich auch Lust...


Schau mal ins LMB (Last-Minute-Biking), da hat Robert (Catsoft) einen Termin eingetragen für 17:30h, Treffpunkt Kärtner Hütte!

Da wirst Du dann wohl mit dem Rad hinfahren müssen, das hat den Vorteil, daß Du dann schon warmgefahren bist 

Viel Spaß euch heute Abend,
Harry


----------



## Cerill (14. April 2004)

Danke Harry,
ich glaub für die racer bin ich momentan nicht fit genug.
Ein andermal...

Gruß,
Christoph


----------



## two2one (14. April 2004)

Setzen wir dann gleich mal die termien für nächste woche....

Mitwoch 21/04 17:30-18:00 Rabbit's lieblings Parkplatz???  




 --->   http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/3011/301p-ehest-weg.jpg  <------

gruss,
Nat


----------



## Catsoft (14. April 2004)

Hallo!
Wäre schön wenn sich eine 2 Gruppe für die Tourer bildet. Heute gab es dann doch ein Opfer des Tempos.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## sunchild (15. April 2004)

@Robert
Das ist ja auch der Sinn dieses Beitrages den ich in Leben gerufen habe.


----------



## two2one (18. April 2004)

Termin habe ich in LMB eingetragen...  
gruss
Nat


----------



## sunchild (21. April 2004)

ich kann heute leider doch nicht, obwohl man bei diesem wetter ja kaum wiederstehen kann.
ich hoffe das sich noch ein paar finden und wünsche euch eine schöne ausfahrt in den HaBe`s

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## two2one (26. April 2004)

Ok kids wie schauts aus??!!!  

Mitwoch ?? 17:30??

wir waren lezte woche zur zweit(wer der zweite war kann ich leider nicht sagen weil ich seine name vergessen habe   Ich depp. SORRY!) unterwegs ca 2 stunden durch die Haake und umgebung, relativ locker, hat aber spass gemacht, abwohl meine fuhrung war glaube ich ein bission durcheinander.

also..???

gruss
Nat

PS where's that silly rabbit hiding???


----------



## Gerrit (27. April 2004)

two2one schrieb:
			
		

> Ok kids wie schauts aus??!!!
> 
> Mitwoch ?? 17:30??



Hi Nat,
werde wohl dabei sein - wenn mein Bus heute fertig wird. Hat ein wenig unanständige Geräusche gemacht, der gute...


cheers,
gerrit


----------



## Rabbit (27. April 2004)

Ich werd's auch diese Woche nicht schaffen!

Have fun! 
Harry


----------



## sunchild (27. April 2004)

Ich werde morgen auch dabei sein. Auf Rabbit`s Lieblingsparkplatz, oder wo?

Dann bis morgen,

Christian


----------



## two2one (27. April 2004)

Come one, come all....

termin in LMB eingetragen

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/3011/301p-ehest-weg.jpg

Rabbit's Parkplatz...



bis morgen,
O.F.S. 
[email protected]


----------



## djinges (28. April 2004)

Hab Zeit und bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gage_ (28. April 2004)

Jemand dabei, der den Treffpunkt von noerdlich der Elbe aus mit dem Rad anfahren will? Dann waere ich evtl. dabei ...


----------



## MrPete (28. April 2004)

Wenn ihr denn einen Rookie mit an die Hand nehmt  ... versuche bis 17.30 da zu sein.

Ciao, peter


----------



## Fritz Bodosondo (28. April 2004)

versuche es auch noch bis 17.30 zu schaffen. Wird eng, vielleicht treffe ich Euch im Wald.

Gruß

Fritz


----------



## Fritz Bodosondo (29. April 2004)

...es wurde eng und ich habe es bis 17.30 nur bis zur Kärtner Hütte geschafft. Ich hoffe Ihr hattet Spaß.

Gruß

Fritz


----------



## two2one (1. Mai 2004)

Ok, jetzt die etwas verspatete bericht von letzte woche...

Hat richtig spass gebracht. ca. 2,5 std kreuz und quer durch die Haake und benachbarte umgebung zur sechst, relativ locker bergauf und berg ab was das zeug hält   Ich glaube alle sind ganz gut mit gekommen. Km und durchschnitt kann ich nicht mitteilen weil die Tacho:Fahrer ratio war 1:6  So soll es auch sine  
Der einsige panne hat sich glucklicheweise bist zur ende aufgehoben, als Sunchild beim inspektion seine AMP DH gabel merkte das einige klein teile sich ab und davon gemacht hatten...need I say more???  
@sunchild ich habe bei die arbeit geguckt, und ein kleine tute mit ein paar ähnlich aussehend teile gefunden, ich wede die am mo. nach hause bringen.
 sag bescheid wenn/op du die angucken möchtest.

Danke an alle die mitgefahren sind, und bist nächste woche

Same Bat-Time same Bat-Channel
 
Gruss
[email protected]


----------



## two2one (4. Mai 2004)

Muss die Tour lieder absagen.   Bin erkältet, aber nächste woche gehts bestimt weiter.
biss dann
Gruss
Nat


----------



## djinges (10. Mai 2004)

Hi, hab heute mal ne Rundtour nach Stade abgeschlossen.  Um Fahrgeld für die Bahn zu sparen.  Und prompt.... wie zur Strafe (für MTB auf Strasse fahren und nicht nutzten der Bahn) bin ich bei Regen auf einem diagonal querendem Bahngleis in Buxtehude weggeslided (mit dem HR - weil ich es dank Rucksack aufm Rücken schlecht hochgelupft bekommen habe).  Ich hab also heute auf meinem Oberschenkel von 30 auf null runtergebremst und so sieht er jetzt auch aus.  
Kurzum, ich kann diesen Mittwoch nicht - bin aber am WE wieder fit.


----------



## sunchild (18. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute,
wie sieht es denn morgen mit einer Runde in den HaBe´s aus?
Das Wetter soll ja gut werden, was will man denn mehr.

Ich hoffe wir sehen uns morgen,

Christian


----------



## djinges (19. Mai 2004)

Moin!
Hab soeben mal einen Thermin eingetragen.  Heute eine viertelstunde später um die Anreise für den Einen oder Anderen zu entstressen.  Hell ist es mittlerweile ja lange genug.  

The ride must go on!


----------

